# Howdy from Colorado!



## stonefilly (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey! I'm from Littleton, Colorado....about 20 minutes south of Denver. I am the proud buddy of a saddlebred mare named Heartlight. I ride exclusively bareback...jumping, galloping up and down hills, through rivers, you name it! I'm really into natural horsemanship. Glad to finally find a forum made for horse lovers!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

HI!!! Nice to meet you, I think you'll really like this forum


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------

